# Gerty (Moon) Kit



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve Howarth has released a 1/6 scale Gerty kit. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/195265446/16th-scale-resin-kit-of-gerty-from-moon


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

More on the kit over at Modeler Magic.
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=60917


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

It's a great kit....mine arrived just this morning:thumbsup:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what is it and what show is it from?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's the film on Wikipedia:
SPOILERS IN THERE! (Well, if you don't know the film.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_(film)


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's the trailer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twuScTcDP_Q


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Parts breakdown for anyone thinking of buying the kit....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Really nice kit!
How big is the actual screen?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The visible part of the screen is roughly 26mm x 17mm


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks - I've been investigating the possibilities of fitting an OLED screen in there - you can get them about that big, but usually attached to a larger mother board...


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

miniature sun said:


> The visible part of the screen is roughly 26mm x 17mm


1.02" x .66" in imperial


----------



## space_modeler (Mar 9, 2005)

The 0.96" OLED from 4D Systems (part #uOLED-96-G2) will fit if you trim the side guides on the back of the screen bezel. I too am investigating this. The 4D ones come with a full graphics processor built-in. I am awaiting a programming cable before I can start programming.

The cost of this one is USD 43.50 from Mouser.

Ill post as soon as I get something working.

Mark


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

This is what I'm thinking of, for a base.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool!

Great idea for an off-the-beaten-path sci-fi kit.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

space_modeler said:


> The 0.96" OLED from 4D Systems (part #uOLED-96-G2) will fit if you trim the side guides on the back of the screen bezel. I too am investigating this. The 4D ones come with a full graphics processor built-in. I am awaiting a programming cable before I can start programming.
> 
> The cost of this one is USD 43.50 from Mouser.
> 
> ...


I bought a couple of those years ago and IMHO the image quality was sooooo bad that I never used them in anything......:freak:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Adafruit.com has a bunch of small screens in a bunch of sizes, some with much better resolution than that.


----------



## space_modeler (Mar 9, 2005)

I have no problem with the resolution. It looks like the transparency I got. I have included a picture here. The fuzziness of this image is because of my inability to take a good picture! I'll get some better ones up. I will also comment on how this is done. The software is free and it has a graphical mode where you place the imported picture on a graphical rendering of the screen. Click the button to add it to the program, download and viola!

I do have to admit it is way overkill for this model. You can load a .gif file with animation. I'm going to try it on some 2001 One Man Pod models.


----------



## space_modeler (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I have never seen this site.

/Mark


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fortunately the images that makeup Gerty's screen aren't too complected so
it's easy to mask the real limitation of this display. I'm only posting this so others aren't surprised.


----------



## gps (Feb 26, 2012)

This is a brilliant kit. I just got mine to the 'factory-fresh' stage - coffee stains and post-it notes still to come


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That's a brilliant and different kit, no doubt about it! It does kinda need some part of its mounting (wall, ceiling, track) to help with the scale.


----------



## gps (Feb 26, 2012)

Steve H said:


> It does kinda need some part of its mounting (wall, ceiling, track) to help with the scale.


Yep, that's the plan. At the moment he's just hanging from a length of conti-board shelving for a quick photo op.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

lunadude said:


> This is what I'm thinking of, for a base.


So, based on this diagramme, the GERTY kit would be about 1/6 scale?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Owen E Oulton said:


> So, based on this diagramme, the GERTY kit would be about 1/6 scale?


Yerp. (Also based on the Etsy listing.)


----------

